# Set an SA goal this week!



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I know we already have a weekly goal thread but this is stricly for SA goals (OR anything mental health related!) only. The main idea of this thread is to set your goals and report back on whether you've achieved them, seek advice on how to cope in particular situations and troubleshoot what could go wrong.

My goals for this week:


*Ask my new supervisor a question:* As some of you know, I've been working a volunteer job doing data entry. I look after the volunteer database and sometimes things are entered and formatted differently so I'd like to ask her if there's already a procedure manual or something could be put together. *I'm worried she'll think it's a stupid idea and I'm just being pedantic.*


*Go downstairs to the lunch room a make a coffee: *At my job there's free tea and coffee but I haven't made use of it yet but I'd really like to. *I'm worried I won't know what to do and I'll stand there like an idiot and end up not doing anything. I'm also unsure of whether I can bring the mug upstairs with me or if there's other milk options since I'm lactose intolerant.*


*Donate old school uniforms to high school: *I'm doing some spring cleaning right now so yeah. *I'm worried about whether my clothes are too old to donate and I don't want them to get angry at me. I also don't want people to see me and be like, "wtf are you doing here?" *The only solution I can think of is going from the back entrance rather than the front to avoid people. But should I really use avoidance?
Okay, I hope everyone can make use of this thread. Get cracking! :whip


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

To make it to school, at least once.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Manic Monkey said:


> To make it to school, at least once.


That's a good goal. You're at a really tough age for SA though. I don't envy you ;op


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

To talk to at least one person from each class, and hopefully get on a first name basis by the end of the week.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck with your goals everyone! 

I didn't end up donating my uniforms, I just chucked them in the bin. Probably for the better.

Today started off not so well. My water bottle leaked into my bag, and not just a little, the whole bottle! So I was pretty frustrated on my way to work. I told my supervisor and we laughed about it which made me feel better.

I did some different work today that I at first didn't feel comfortable with but I recieved compliments about it from supervisor. I also went downstairs to get a cup of tea and it all went well! I'll probably get a coffee next time I'm down there and bring a little bit of soy milk with me. I didn't get to ask her the question but I'm planning to do so on Thursday before I go to another section to do different work. I also felt comfortable and happy to interact with everyone today.

Afterward I went and looking at some clothes and shoe shops and was able to ask the assistants if they had size 4 shoes (they didn't, of course!) I also yelled out "yeah" really loud when one of the assistants asked if my sizes were okay when I was in the fitting rooms. xD

And thennn, I went to my appointment at my employment agency and told my case manager that I'm going to study next year so she called up TAFE and now they've recorded my expression of interest for a certificate III in Companion Animal Services. There'll be an information evening later on this year! We're also seeing if I can get volunteer/work experience from one of the local catteries/kennels.

I applied for a job as a domestic cleaner last week and found out I won't be able to do it because I don't have a car and they don't have shifts on Sundays. 

(Nerr, this is sounding like a blog now, lol. xD)


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Try to talk more. Be the first to greet people, don't simply reciprocate. Initiate more conversations. Always smile. 
Good thread.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I didn't ask my supervisor the question I planned to but I did ask her to help me figure out what someone's (rather messy) handwriting said. I also said her name to get her attention which I've always been worried about doing.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

either:

1) look for a job

2) convince my parents that i'm not ready to start looking for a job yet and continue being a lazy bum

i want #2 so badly :\


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

My SA goal of the week: meet somebody new. That means at least getting their name, and _not_ forgetting it. I highly doubt that I will accomplish it.

And good luck to everyone with their goals!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck, good luck. Remember to repost and tell us how it goes - or how it didn't go. :b And it's okay if you don't complete your goals this week, ask yourself why you didn't do it and what you can do better next time and try again!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

My homework for Communications class is to smile at three people each day for a week, so I guess that will be my goal too. WTF did I get myself into....


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> My homework for Communications class is to smile at three people each day for a week, so I guess that will be my goal too. WTF did I get myself into....


Hehe, what did you get yourself into? :whip


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Hehe, what did you get yourself into? :whip


I royally f'd my anxiety over on this one, sorry anxiety, can we still be friends???

:stu


----------



## Vernoticon (Sep 16, 2010)

My goal is to make a new friend....but how do I do that???? I have work on Sat and Sun, what should I say to people?


----------



## SaraR (Aug 30, 2010)

My goal for this week:


Get up early enough and get myself ready to go out somewhere. Since I don't have a job or much social interaction, I find it easy to stay inside all day and hard to feel motivated enough to leave the house.
Ask my grandparents to borrow their car. My grandma scares me  She's very rough and intimidating, so it's always difficult to speak to her. But since my only car is used every day by my husband for work, if I want to go anywhere I have to ask to borrow her car.
Take said car to the library. The library books are due back in a few days - oh noes! And while there, to sit at one of the tables, even if a total stranger is right next to me, and read or write a little.
All right, let's see how this pans out.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

How did everyone go this week? Hmmmm? I'm not letting any of you forget! :b

New goals for this week:


Talk to my boyfriend about something that has been bothering me
Say "good thank you, how are you?" after someone asks how I am and smile.
Ask the question I planned last week


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey berry, 
This is a great idea and good luck, I can understand how challenging this is for you and I am really happy to see you doing it and documenting. I needed to see this strength in someone.  thank you


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

anymouse said:


> to try not to delete my stupid posts.


Quoted for accountability 

no point deleting this one :teeth


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

matty said:


> Hey berry,
> This is a great idea and good luck, I can understand how challenging this is for you and I am really happy to see you doing it and documenting. I needed to see this strength in someone.  thank you


No no, thank you thank you. But you're welcome.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

anymouse said:


> :wtfi already failed. :lurk:fall:cig:sigh


Failing is just your pathway to success. Keep trying and you will succeed, really not worth giving up over.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I was pretty drowsy and out of it at work this morning so my social skills were pretty sub-par. I need to remember that it's okay to feel this way and not to beat myself up about it.

My boyfriend and I just finished talking about what I wanted to discuss with him. I'd been holding onto it for a really, really long time now.


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

okay well im going to try to get some anxiety medication this week to help cope a little bit more


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

anymouse said:


> i failed again. and now matty's not here for accountability.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Fill out applications EVERYWHERE, take chances and risks with my socializing, get a psychologist.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Talk to four strange attractive women every day. 

And by "strange" I mean the ones I don't know, not the kind of strange you'd find in a psych ward. Although crazies need love too! (what am I on about? somebody stop me now)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This morning I asked the receptionist how she is and we had a little chat about the weather. I really like her. I always smile really huge when I see her. xD

I went downstairs today and a man asked me about what was in my container and I introduced myself to him. It was awkward but it went alright.

And THEN, just before I left I talked to my supervisor for 10 minutes! I also asked her a question about these volunteer employees that don't seem to exist on the database.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

^That's great. xD Congrats!

As for my goal: get a job.


----------



## rockguitarist89 (Sep 22, 2010)

My goal is to actually try to enjoy work this weekend and not have a bad attitude.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> This morning I asked the receptionist how she is and we had a little chat about the weather. I really like her. I always smile really huge when I see her. xD
> 
> I went downstairs today and a man asked me about what was in my container and I introduced myself to him. It was awkward but it went alright.
> 
> And THEN, just before I left I talked to my supervisor for 10 minutes! I also asked her a question about these volunteer employees that don't seem to exist on the database.


Good for you! The receptionist at my job was really friendly as well. Too bad she left us, lol.



veron said:


> My SA goal of the week: meet somebody new. That means at least getting their name, and _not_ forgetting it. I highly doubt that I will accomplish it.
> 
> And good luck to everyone with their goals!


Aaand my goal was not completed. I did introduce myself to someone new at work, but I'm not counting it because I kind of had to do that (we were both in the kitchen at the same time), and besides, I've already forgotten her name.

In my attempts to find a hobby and get exposed to a little more human beings over the weekend, I tried to join some classes I was interested in, but unfortunately, none of them were available. I also found out that a language school nearby was looking for volunteers to help people practice their English speaking skills. I phoned them up, only to discover that they weren't looking, because "that hasn't been going so well" or something. *shrugs* Oh well, I guess I tried.


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

im going to walk in a store, look around for a while & then walk out without buying anything. 

it sounds silly when i type it out & look at it, but ive never been able to leave a store without buying anything. i always worry they'll think i've stolen something.


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

well, i did it! i dont even think any employee paid attention to me at all.
:um


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

^Good job!


----------



## jennlynne5 (Aug 6, 2010)

My goal: at least call a few places about employment and/or drop off my resume at a few places


----------



## vidory (Sep 25, 2010)

smile more, try to look for a job, join a study group


----------



## rockguitarist89 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm going to try to be at my university more than I have been in the past. Rather than do homework in my apartment for instance, I'll go somewhere on campus to do it so that I can be around people and just work through it.

I did this today for a couple hours after my normal classes were over and I worked out. I went back up and went to the computer lab, then to the library. 

Eventually, I hope to feel more comfortable around people as I get used to just being in a crowded environment more.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

*Anxiety: *Volunteer to recap group work in class - I've been having trouble with this because it feels a lot like public speaking

*Depression: *Keep normal sleeping habits


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

already done it. Met and helped entertain two of my dad's friends for 3 days last weekend. sometimes it was tough, but I managed it.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

-I will write 10 pages of my MA thesis
-Pass an exam

For now, studies is my main worry and duty...


----------



## mishka (Oct 16, 2010)

Okay, here's one I think I could manage:

This week, I promise to eat lunch at least twice in the lunchroom (instead of at my desk, pretending to be too busy) - AND I will NOT bring a book to hide behind while eating; I will make an effort to chat with someone at the table with me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm going to try and do this again, but I'll post when I've actually completed goals.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

more job applications


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I did pretty well today I think.

In the morning I said good morning and thank you to the bus driver, I didn't continue it throughout the day though. I asked my supervisor a question and talked to her for a while. Annnnnd I also booked two appointments over the phone.


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Gather the courage to go to the doctor's.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I need to find an internship so that i can graduate college.. to do this, i need to squash down my anxiety. It looks like i'm more likely to drop out and run away.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

Sloppy Joe said:


> *Anxiety: *Volunteer to recap group work in class - I've been having trouble with this because it feels a lot like public speaking
> 
> *Depression: *Keep normal sleeping habits


Fail on both. Will try this again.

Well it's not a complete fail, I did manage to get to bed at a normal hour for a few days, and at least I THOUGHT about being the one to give the answers.


----------



## Catch 22 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Anxiety:
*-Will Fill out my CBT Worksheets everyday until the next session.
-I'll work to be honest with my therapist about why I haven't been doing them recently and about how I've felt a bit unbalanced after our sessions.
-I'll try and see my friends at school at least twice next week
-I'll call another friend of mine in IS

*Depression: *Will fill out my CBT Worksheets for the next week. For the next week I'll also get some extra exercise and try to sleep less erratically so I don't break down like I did today. I hope to be back to where I was this summer soon.

*Body Dysmorphia:

*-I will fill out a sheet every other day specifically focusing on this problem I've been having OR include it on my CBT sheets where applicable
-I'll try and cut down on time spent worrying in front of the mirror
-I'll get exercise when I FEEL like it not to cut down on my weight anymore
-I won't obsess over the scale whenever I have an anxious thought about my appearence

*General/Life Stuff:

*-I will go with my friends to their ultimate Frisbee tournament and then go to some college parties while visiting my friends in Davis.
-I will try and do most of my Homework for my Independant Study classes.
-I'll ride a bike all the way down a street at least once for the first time (I learned a week ago)!
-I will buy my friend a birthday gift at a record store that he'll enjoy

I'll check back in a week's time! Wish me luck..


----------



## Catch 22 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sloppy Joe said:


> Fail on both. Will try this again.
> 
> Well it's not a complete fail, I did manage to get to bed at a normal hour for a few days, and at least I THOUGHT about being the one to give the answers.


Good to hear some progress being made. Keep it up.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

- Stop being lazy. Get up and do sh*t.
- Workout.
- Finish reading a book.


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

Speak up in class/ask the teacher questions!!!!!! i have been meaning to that since the start of this semester and i actually did yesterday but i need to make it a habit so i can feel relaxed during lessons.


----------

